# Grizzly g1012 bandsaw



## KYcummins (Dec 27, 2013)

Going to look at one tomorrow from Craigslist and was wondering if anyone has used this particular one. It's 18 inch with a 2hp motor, guy wants $200 for it, good buy?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I just looked for it and its a discontinued model. Most modern saws of that size are welded construction to deal with the stresses of the tension for the larger and longer blades. This one is a cast construction more similar to the Delta 14" and all its clones. Im thinking theres gonna be some frame flex on that one but Im really not sure. For the price, it might be a deal. Hopefully someone that actually knows this saw sees your post.:thumbsup:


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

For 200 bucks I don't see how you can go wrong. The saw may be discontinued but Grizzly still sells parts for it.


----------



## KYcummins (Dec 27, 2013)

Yea, I've been looking for awhile on craigslist and nothing ever decent really shows up, table top ones for $75 or like 10" craftsman for $125. Have always seen people saying grizzly is a good brand and figured for $200 and it being decent size, seemed like a good deal. Hopefully i don't get there tomorrow and he say he already sold it, i called 30 minutes after the ad was posted so was probably the first to call.


----------



## KYcummins (Dec 27, 2013)

Well the a-hole sold it and didnt bother to call me and tell me, would of went yesterday to get it but a storm was coming and didnt want it getting soaked. It's not like i had anything better to do in the hour round trip and diesel is cheap too


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That sucks. Craigslist people can be real pitas sometimes


----------



## KYcummins (Dec 27, 2013)

Yea, going to an estate auction tomorrow of a woodworker, everything is gonna be at it, most are older craftsman though but hopefully stuff will go cheap


----------

